# Beer Cheesecake



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just made this cheesecake. It is pretty good. 

1.5 cup vanilla wafer crumbs
.5 cup melted butter
1/3 cup strawberry preserve
2lb. cream cheese
1/2 cup freshly grated Cheddar Cheese
1.5 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
4 eggs
2 egg yolks 
1/4c. heavy cream
1/4 cup Shiner Beer

Combine the wafer crumbs and melted butter. Press them into the bottom and around the sides of a 9.5 inch springform pan; spread the preserves over the crumb crust. Beat the cream cheese until soft; add the grated Cheddar cheese. Gradually stir in the sugar and vanilla; beat in the eggs and egg yolks, one at a time. Continue beating until very smooth. Now fold in the cream and beer; pour the mixture into the prepared pan. Bake in a a 300 degree oven for about 1.5 hrs. or until set. Turn off the oven and, with the oven door ajar, allow cake to remain inside for another 30 minutes. Cool on a rack. Chill before serving.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds yummy! I still have never tried a baked cheesecake. How different is this in flavor from a standard baked cheesecake?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 1, 2011)

A standard cheesecake is much sweeter. A beer cheesecake has a tangier taste. My taste buds are not super sophisticated to tell you details.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, that gives me an idea. We would probably like it since we don't like things that are too sweet.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 1, 2011)

Whenever you make it, let me know what you think.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll do that


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 2, 2011)

I might have to try this. I haven't done much cooking with beer.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

I haven't cooked with beer much either. I have only made beer bread, beer cheesecake, and today I am making a drunk chicken.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 2, 2011)

I've done beer-battered fish and that's about it. I have used wine a good bit in cooking. I just have to make sure I don't start sipping on it when I'm cooking

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

By the way, what drunk chicken? Do you marinate it in beer?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beer Butt Chicken Recipe | Beer Can Chicken | Drunken Chicken Oven | Beer Can Chicken Rack

Basically you bake a chicken with a beer stuck up the butt.

I am not going to use a can because I am concerned about the aluminum and paint. I use a bottle of St. Arnold beer. The bottles are squattier and fit well.


----------



## Andres (Jul 2, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> A standard cheesecake is much sweeter. A beer cheesecake has a tangier taste. My taste buds are not super sophisticated to tell you details.



This description reminds me a bit of a jalapeno cheesecake I once had. It was a cheesecake that literally had a jalapeno pepper on it and some other type of jalapeno sauce. You could still taste some sweet from the cheesecake, but the infusion of the spicy jalapeno was a very interesting combo. I still prefer a classic raspberry cheesecake, but these other flavors are a nice change-up!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, all these interesting beer recipes. I might give that a try next time I roast a chicken. My husband's been begging me to get rid of our extra roosters. I've been fattening them up and giving them names of different chicken recipes: Cordon Bleu, Al a King, Soup, etc. Now I can add another one!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 2, 2011)

Does it count if I just drink beer while I cook the cheesecake? Probably not.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

You would like the drunk chicken. The first step of the recipe is opening a bottle and taking a good swig (you only need a half bottle).


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 23, 2011)

As I grew up in San Antonio, I'm a big fan of Shiner Beer. So I will have to try this recipe. 

I like to use Shiner Beer for my chili, chili con carne and white chicken, bean and tomatillo chili recipes. 

If you come over any given day, you'll usually find Shiner, Corona and Guinness in my fridge.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think my heart just skipped a beat!    

Gonna have to give this to the Mrs. to put her hand to. Can't wait!


----------

